# What color stone to use for Navy Blue?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I am making rhinestone shirts for moms of a baseball team with navy colors. Most of the shirts ordered I'm using navy shirts with clear and red stones. But I have a lady that wants a white shirt and navy stones used instead of clear. This has been my great dilemma: Which colors stone to use for Navy???

I'm using ShireArt's Korean Grade A stones.

Sapphire looks too light and dull.

Capri Blue looks too bright and leans more toward aqua (although it has more blue in it than aqua).

I'm leaning toward Cobalt Blue but sometimes it looks more dark purple than blue.

For most of my designs that require blue, I tend to use Capri Blue because I like the way it looks on white, but when a team's colors are Navy and White, I need to figure out what stone color best represents Navy.

Please help!!!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

what about montana. don't no if shineart carry that color because I don't use them, but montana is what i use when i want navy blue.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

awe man, i don't have montana. but i'm willing to buy it if that matches navy the best. 

i have shineart's book of stones, but it's hard to tell what some of the colors would look like on a white shirt since the book has them on a black background. 

anyone else have an opinion???

Thanks taricp35 for that suggestion!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use Montana also. It's a beautiful shade!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

well i guess i'll be placing an order on monday. quite a few of the schools in my area use navy as their colors so this is very helpful. i should have asked this about 8 months ago, lol. thank you so much for your help!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

In [some brands of] Rhinestones, Montana is good for Navy but Montana in Swarovski does not look Navy to me so you will have to check from brand to brand.

In some Chinese and Korean stones, the colors can vary from batch to batch so it makes color choice harder sometimes. I've seen some rhinestones in the color Indigo / Dark Indigo that looked real close to Navy too.

Best of luck!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

So let me share some of my ignorance...what are (the other M/C) Rhinestones? I'm assuming the M/C means machine cut but that doesn't mean anything to me. I buy the Korean Stones because so far they've stayed on the garments well and they seem to have a nice sparkle. I don't know what the advantages are of having a machine cut stone? So if anyone care to educate me, that would be great!!!

Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Machine cut rhinestones are one step above Korean. They also have great glue that stays put. They have 12 facets so they have superior sparkle but are WAY less expensive than Swarovski.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Skinbus said:


> Try yellow, gold or a very light blue. Should be visible but not overly so. Are there any other colors on the uniform that would act as accent colors to be matched by the stones?


I wish it was that easy, but she wants whatever us closest to navy.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Cobalt blue is a dark navy Blue.

If possible Where you purchase your stones, purchase 1 Gross of each color they carry or the ones you have interest in,, 

Make up a color Chart for you self so you can show Clients,, and let them pick exactly what color they would like.

Even priniting a flyer color chart depending on your ink set up colors could be muted or more intense than the actual stone so if at all possible, 

Grab a gross of each color and glue them on a piece of paper,, and let them choose colors from that ,, in the future,, 
This way we know they have the right color of stone when we create their projects,,


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess it really does depend on where you get your stones because cobalt is closer to royal blue where I get mine from than navy.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Tarip,

I agree that the stones may be different from each vendor,, 

thanks


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Skinbus said:


> Dark on dark? Odd choice iyam.


My customer wants navy stones on a white shirt.


----------

